# je recoit mes propre mail?!!!



## gannouche (18 Octobre 2009)

bonjour j utilise mail sous snow leopard et depuis quelque temps a chaque fois que j'envoie un mail mon correspondant le reçoit et moi je reçoit aussi une copie de mon mail et sa commence a bien faire de recevoir mes propre mail quelqu'un a une idée d' ou pourrai venir le problème???


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Octobre 2009)

gannouche a dit:


> bonjour j utilise mail sous snow leopard et depuis quelque temps a chaque fois que j'envoie un mail mon correspondant le reçoit et moi je reçoit aussi une copie de mon mail et sa commence a bien faire de recevoir mes propre mail quelqu'un a une idée d' ou pourrai venir le problème???



Dans les préférences de Mail ne pas cocher la case "Automatiquement m'ajouter en ..."


----------



## gannouche (18 Octobre 2009)

merci  sa marche impecable


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Octobre 2009)

De rien.


----------

